# The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أبريل 2008)

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum​
Size: 16,519 KB 

http://www.4shared.com/file/33445169/9916fefa/The_Chemistry_and_Technology_of_Petroleum.html?s=1


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 مايو 2008)

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum​Fourth Edition​
James G. Speight ​








http://mihd.net/2n7ilh


----------

